# What shotgun shells



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

What shotgun shells[brand,size,load,] is everyone using for coyotes ?Hevi shot dead coyote is getting hard to come by in southern Utah. I 'am just wondering what other shells are working for others on here.


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been using 3 in #4 buck with a turkey choke and havent had one get away yet.... the best part is its cheap ammo..


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have read quite a few posts where people are using Remington HD in BB.


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

4 buck superfull turkey choke


----------

